# Home for Good



## longhorns13

My brother just finished his tour in Iraq. My praying will continue for the soldiers still fighting. He will be home Mar 27th for a couple of weeks. Then he is back off to Hawaii to finish his service. How he got to be stationed in Hawaii I'll never know. Wasn't his 1st or 2nd choice. He got chosen to be on the Striker Team and that put him training in Hawaii. I'm taking half of April off for golf, turkey hunting and all around fun. Proud To Be His Brother!


----------



## RC's Mom

Please tell him THANK YOU for what he does.


----------



## Tucsonred

Glad he's out of the sand box!! We appreciate him!! Thanks!


----------



## V-Bottom

My daughter is lving tomorow to go back to Ft. Bragg, 16th MP Brigade, and then on her way to Aphganistan on the 11th. Gods speed Danielle. We are so very proud of U and all our veterans.


----------



## Tucsonred

My prayers, as always, with our military. Thank her for her service!!


----------

